# Can you use stock transfers on these fulfillment services?



## ladysawfan (Mar 22, 2011)

Hello guys, i am beginning to think that the best way to start in the t-shirt business is to concentrate on selling rather than, making the shirts. 

Are you allowed to use stock transfers from sites like proworld, etc, on sites like shopify, bigcartel, ebay, etc? then you promote, wait for sales, and order them from proworld to make them yourself.
thanks everyone


----------



## ladysawfan (Mar 22, 2011)

sorry, i found the answer.
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t116185.html


----------

